# CALLING JOE "The Wild Turkey" Z out!



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

ok joe here's the beans...

Capt Eric Holstman and You (wether you are drunk or not) against Capt Dusty and Capt Chris one day redfish tournament. We will call it the...

PFF I KNOW MORE ABOUT RED FISHING THAN ANYBODY ELSE tournament for charity.

the losing team pays $2000 to the winning team's favorite charity. both teams will have to appear on the RFRA show. one team eats crow and the other team gets to enjoy it! oh and i will have cooked crow for them to eat!

now you say why not you just fish capt wes...well...cuz it would not be fair to Capt Eric and you seeing how i have been fishing for reds way before you and Capt Eric were little white guppies swimming and fishing in the love canal during the winter time!:moon LMAO!!!!

now any other teams that think they know more about red fishing than any body else ... Jeff and Capt John...Brant Preacher and his dador any body else is surely welcome to join in the fun. I am sure there are plenty of charities that can use the money and can you imagine the bragging rights for a year!

ok Joe Z I am calling you out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:sleepingoke

tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I have much respect for you Capt. Wes, but you can't possibly call someone out without throwing your own hat in the ring? Pony up the 2g's and fish with 'em!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

oh i am backing my team the two grand!

tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i see you joe!!!!!

tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I got a bill on Chris and Dusty!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in.

2 slot fish, 1 day -- 12 hours?

Could be a minute on the 2K though, the PNJ layoffs made sure of that.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

joe i knew you would be!

sorry to hear about the PNJ! oh and thank you for the editor!

you know eric has the money and you know he cannot turn down a challenge!

get eric on board and let capt paul know we want to be on the next show after the tournament!

tight lines and great adventures!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

wharf rat...what kind of bill are we talking about?

tight lines!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (12/4/2008)*
> 
> sorry to hear about the PNJ!


 Eh, been here before.





> You know eric ... cannot turn down a challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> get eric on board




I'm sure he'll see this shortly. It's up to him.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (12/4/2008)*wharf rat...what kind of bill are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> tight lines!




a hundred....I'm poor.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>








<P align=center>*WHOOOAAA!*<P align=center><P align=center>





















<P align=center>







<P align=center>*My lips are sealed!*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Rather than pay out $$$ , why not sell raffle tickets to the membership, give $$$ proceeds to winner's charity, Looser takes raffle winner redfishing???

The twist is that the Winner gets to fish under the guidance of a :looser


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

My money's on...Wes...wait, JoeZ...wait....Eric..wait.. I'm not a bettin' man.

Did I say Joe Z....I must have had a couple of beers. Keep him out of the photos.

"let's get it on!!!!!!!!!!!!"

buck


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

ok we have wharf rat in for $100 on team dusty/chris that now makes the payoff $2100...that is if team joe/eric (if he fishes) can come up with $2100. remember all this goes to charity in which the winner decides and loser pays!

tight lines!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

come on bay pirate! you and john and find some sponsors! you would make a great 3rd team!

tight lines!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

we have a tournament! $5000 it is!

myself ane joe will get together and work out the details!

tight lines!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang Eric you turned that call out around quick


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to be treasurer!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>







<P align=center>*DOUBLE WHOOAAAAA!*<P align=center>







<P align=center>*all in!*<P align=center>


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

The best part is the members who are watching this thread!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I just want to follow at a distance with a GPS....................


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (12/4/2008)*The best part is the members who are watching this thread!!!




You mean us losers who have nothing better to do? We should've just met at a bar and hashed everything out.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I might have to fly home to watch this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Hall, I think me and you should enter a team. We could check out, idle over to Bambo Willie's, get drunk, come back, write em a bad check and run like hell!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Spoke to Wes -- this is going to get bigger than we thought.

Talked to Eric and Chris as well -- $5,000 might be a good starting point.

We'll figure this out in the next few days and find a way to get everyone involved in some way or another.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

OH NO MATT...you have to pay ur check now!

tight lines!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

With all this trash talking going on, next thing you know, Bonita Dan will be involved!!:toast

I can see it now, Dan and Claydoh redfishing on the cat!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (12/4/2008)*Hall, I think me and you should enter a team. We could check out, idle over to Bambo Willie's, get drunk, come back, write em a bad check and run like hell!




Sweet! I'm in...but I can't run very fast, so I'll probably take the boat. I been bouncing checks since I learned how to dribble. Looks like my hundy is chump change now. Maybe I should just use it to provide a few bottles of rum for the weigh in.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt has to bring cash.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have to pay up front that takes us out, we could be the weighmasters, $100 worth of rum should last the two of us the day.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*I'm in for a bottle or 2of RUM!*<P align=center>







<P align=center>*Maybe Cap'n Morgan*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

C'mon Jeff. Make it three bottles and you can run the camera boat. 

It's all for charity, right?


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

joe you decide on a charity yet? i hear the nick eldridge beer money charity is a good one....they take cash, checks, cards, whatever you gotoke


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Come on Capn Wes it's Peacher not Preacher. Give me a little respect hereoke


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *offshore64 (12/4/2008)*joe you decide on a charity yet? i hear the nick eldridge beer money charity is a good one....they take cash, checks, cards, whatever you gotoke




You'll need it to drown your sorrows after the game Saturday, no doubt.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/4/2008)*Come on Capn Wes it's Peacher not Preacher. Give me a little respect hereoke




I think this place moved past respect a long time ago.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

hey brant sorry about that! i left the "r" out of capt bob quarles name for a longtime. i guess it found its way to your name. lol

i was told you could sure preach about fishing though!

tight lines!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I hung up my flip flops and cut my gas card in half a few months ago because I got tired of asking favors from Gulf Power to keep my lights on while I traveled around and spent all of my money chasing redfish!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">It?s funny how you convince yourself to take a break from something and then a situation like this arises. Hmmm, lets have lunch guys? :letsparty<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

you guys sound like so much fun chasing red fish (and the following is not a joke)



can I borrow ten bucks so I can pay attention.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

this is gonna be good


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (12/4/2008)*... "Pensacola's Most Eligible Bachelor" ....


that is the funniest sh!t i've ever seen in my entire life!!!

sorry JoeZ and Eric, but i gotta back my boy up, $50 on Chris and Dusty.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (12/4/2008)*hey brant sorry about that! i left the "r" out of capt bob quarles name for a longtime. i guess it found its way to your name. lol
> 
> i was told you could sure preach about fishing though!
> 
> tight lines!


No worries capn Wes. If this was a white trout tourny taking place at the 3 mile I would throw down at least 2k on you. oke

And since I am boatless at the moment I definitley won't be fishing. I do however want to watch and take part in the festivites.:letsdrink I've got 100$ I'll throw on a team. Not sure yet who I'll put my money on. I've never seen Joe Z fish but I've heard storiesoke This could be a tough decision.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

this allsounds like too much fun! how do i get involved? :letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *dailysaw (12/5/2008)*this allsounds like too much fun! how do i get involved? :letsdrink


<P align=center>*Dailey, It's EASY, just put up $5000 and you're in!*<P align=center>







<P align=center>


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl26_lblFullMessage>Matt McLeodWrote:

Hall, I think me and you should enter a team. We could check out, idle over to Bambo Willie's, get drunk, come back, write em a bad check and run like hell! 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl26_lblPostSignature>Hot Spots Charters
Pensacola, Florida
hotspotsfishing.com
850-418-5333 

*<U>I'm in!!!!</U>*


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captbuckhall (12/5/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl26_lblFullMessage>Matt McLeodWrote:
> 
> Hall, I think me and you should enter a team. We could check out, idle over to Bambo Willie's, get drunk, come back, write em a bad check and run like hell!
> 
> ...


3rdthat

Lets get with Tom and use the houseboat for the committee boat!!


----------



## celebriduck (Jan 24, 2008)

BEST....... THREAD....... EVER..........


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Bay Pirate (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (12/5/2008)*this allsounds like too much fun! how do i get involved? :letsdrink
> ...


<P align=center>thats a little to steep for me with a new baby but any other way i would help. it will go to a good cause!


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone want a little side action? My money says the yankee journalist who just moved here and thinks he knows it all doesnt catch anything except maybe his mustache inthe zipper of someones capri pants. Who's down??????????


----------



## DOUBLED UP (Oct 21, 2007)

I never post on here but this is classic!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Buzzbait (12/5/2008)*Anyone want a little side action? My money says the yankee journalist who just moved here and thinks he knows it all doesnt catch anything except maybe his mustache inthe zipper of someones capri pants. Who's down??????????




Get in Buzz. Let's see whatcha got.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure to post the specifics of this event when it's known. Where is the weigh in at?? I think we should make a big PFF event out of this.:letsdrink


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Buzzbait (12/5/2008)*Anyone want a little side action? My money says the yankee journalist who just moved here and thinks he knows it all doesnt catch anything except maybe his mustache inthe zipper of someones capri pants. Who's down??????????


I thought capris had velcro, and it's in the back!!


----------



## ARDVARK (Dec 5, 2008)

u guys r crazy & mean sometimes


----------



## captlancepowers (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't wait for this to take place......any idea on the date????

how much i hate to bet moneyI am going to have to go with DP and Phillips on this one:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Buzzbait (12/5/2008)*Anyone want a little side action? My money says the yankee journalist who just moved here and thinks he knows it all doesnt catch anything except maybe his mustache inthe zipper of someones capri pants. Who's down??????????
> ...


Tony,

Aren't you a dealer for a different type of "Power Pole". Maybe you and Capri man can get together and show him the "power pole":doh.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *captwesrozier (12/4/2008)*hey brant sorry about that! i left the "r" out of capt bob quarles name for a longtime. i guess it found its way to your name. lol
> ...


500$ of yourwinningsyou can borrow my boat! 

im charity (boat loaner)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

here is what i wanna see,

2-man teams, let's say...

JoeZ and Eric,

Me and Chris Phillips,

Matt Mcleod & whoever...

Cory Maxwell and whoever...

Bay pirate and John Rivers.

and any other 2-person team.

300 bucks per team, but here's the catch.... every team WITH THE EXCEPTION OF JOHN RIVERS AND BAY PIRATE must fish with snoopy rods!.... you can not alter the rod or reel in any way, and they must be inspected by everyone before the tournament. you may however put whatever type of mono/braid on the reel.

Bay pirat and John rivers, you can fish with whatever you want, hell, you can troll 80w tiagra through blackwater for all i care, we gotta give y'all some kind of advantage.

2 slot redfish per team, heaviest pair in one day wins it all.

who's in???


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to derail, but is anyone willing to wager a bet on the outcome of the Outcast 19th annual Winter Trout Tournament??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i put 10 bucks on Lance Davis.:bowdown

now Lance, you know you have to catch the winning trout on fly, right? oke.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks John, but thats a pretty serious handicap, i wouldn't wager more than 10 bucks!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This is starting to sound pretty interesting....I'd fish against those teams with my Girlfriend...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

so... who's going to enter the first annual _"snoopy rod redfish tournament" _?????


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 300 bucks per team, but here's the catch.... every team WITH THE EXCEPTION OF JOHN RIVERS AND BAY PIRATE must fish with snoopy rods!.... you can not alter the rod or reel in any way, and they must be inspected by everyone before the tournament. you may however put whatever type of mono/braid on the reel.
> 
> ...


*Look Dude, John B,* 

*I don't know who you are nor doI really care. Your comments are out of line and you fall into the small percentage of true jerk-offs that participate on the forum. I don't need to prove anything to guys like you; you're probablypart ofthe samegroup of boat ownersthat slide on by me out there plowing thru the fish, not catching squat while I'm having a good time catching reds in your wake!* 

*At no time have I ever expressed that I know more about catching more reds than Eric.I have often times expressed my admiration for his abilities and knowledge, and learned and fine tuned my techniques by attending his seminars. Chris Phillips too has helped andI want to saythanks for that Chris as well.* 

*I got along just fine with Eric, till this John Rivers thing surfaced. Unlike many of the sheep on the forum, whileI respect Eric, I am not "reverant" to him. I will choose who I wish to fish with and I will choose where I wish to fish without asking anyone elses opinion. John andI have fished only 3x, but we had a good time all 3x, and we caught plenty of fish all three times, including a 27" - 7.4lb red at the last stop 1 trip.John and I will fish again and soon, and to repeat myself,I don't care whether you or anyone else likes it or not!* 

*Last I want toadd this, nearly 2 years ago I went to the FWC Commission meeting in Feb 06, and directly thru and as a result of my efforts along with some support from Voodoo Lounge, aka Tony, we were able to convince the Commission to leave our slot limits alone until further data was assimilated. Ifit wasn't for that effort, we would now be fishing a 22"-26" slot. This is under review right now, and there will some changes being submttied in the near future for 2009! What have you done to help the anglers and the redfish fishery; I've done plenty!* 

*If you want me to help, and I am glad to do so, then<U>don't piss me off</U>! You might end up with a22-24" slot, now wouldn't that be fun?*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (12/5/2008)*
> ...




I agree....a little out of line. He's just jumping on the band wagon of bashing you, wherever that came from. He's just a young kid that doesn't know any better and doesn't understand what respect is. You've been fishing longer than most of the other people on this thread have been alive. I've personally heard you say that you learn from, listen to and appreciate the info that Eric, Chris and others give both on this forum and at the seminars at Flounders. I guess folks just feel a little threatened by you catching THEIR redfish.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeez, I leave you kids alone for 5 minutes.................

I think a charity redfish callout challenge tournament thing would be a good idea. I would be in for $100-300 or something like that. I'm not big money like the rest of you guys. What does everybody think? Wes you started this "charitable" idea, what do you think?



Oh, and let's do it quick, I'm on fishoke


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (12/5/2008)*
> ...


Jeez someone pissed in someones wheaties. But to be real honest with you i dont see "you" getting the regs changed be cause someone "pissed you off."


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt McLeod is a sissy.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Jezz someone pissed in someones wheaties. But to be real honest with you i dont see "you" getting the regs changed be cause someone "pissed you off." 



Reread that, what I believe it says is we have and still do our part for the fishery at many levels. We dont have anymore pull than you do, we just go to the meetings and get heard!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *captbuckhall (12/5/2008)*Matt McLeod is a sissy.


See now...I made it this whole thread without saying anything about anybody's mama or anything like that and now this. 

I died laughing when I read that Buck, very nice.....very nice.

There are like forty different conversations happening on this thread at once....I love it.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (12/5/2008)*Jezz someone pissed in someones wheaties. But to be real honest with you i dont see "you" getting the regs changed be cause someone "pissed you off."
> 
> 
> 
> Reread that, what I believe it says is we have and still do our part for the fishery at many levels. We dont have anymore pull than you do, we just go to the meetings and get heard!!


I hear ya. Thanks for keepin the regs straight. I do as much as i can, I'm a member of the rfra and have built some reefs and made a meeting or two, Sorry i dont have BIG money like some of these people do to put up but hey Atleast IM TRYING, right.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm definetly not one of those big money guys, I'm sitting on the sidelines enjoying a good game!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Play nice kids, it ain't that hard.



Jeff (Bay Pirate) is a fine fisherman and most likely would outdo the majority of anglers who do not make a living at it. I can attest to his efforts (thankless as they are) on the redfish issue as well as other areas in his role with the Santa Rosa Marine Advisory Committee. 



John B. was simply poking fun but, obviously, if the target is not ammused, it's probably going too far -- like Buzzbait and the zipper deal (still waiting to hear from you on that one BB).



This is a fun idea that has generated a lot more interest than I think anyone anticipated and could be great.



Let's not f it up.



I've been talking to the "anglers" in this event and will post some of the proposed rules -- if you can call them that -- as well as possible bonuses, penalties and other interesting ideas we've discussed.



I'm having fun with this and everyone else should to.



Tony B. you're a tool and Matt's no bigger a sissy than you are Buck. (I just wanted to join in the bashing)


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Reading this I feel like I am in HIGH SCHOOL again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I have to admit that it has been some funny $H!T!!!! I as well would be in on a charity tournament maybe going to protecting our inshore fishery.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (12/5/2008)*I'm definetly not one of those big money guys, I'm sitting on the sidelines enjoying a good game!!


Im with ya on that one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i didn't mean to be offensive jeff but damn, i've seen you give people hell for catching a tarpon and you swearing up and down it's a ladyfish... come on now, that's like the pot calling the kettle black.

i guess y'all can fish with snoopy rods too if you want, oke i was just saying that because in the inshore thread, you claimed to not be as good as the ' proffessionals ', so i figured i'd give you good odds, it really wasn't meant to piss you off.

and yes, Matt McCleod is a sissy oke


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Tony B. you're a tool and Matt's no bigger a sissy than you are Buck. (I just wanted to join in the bashing)[/quote]

Easy there yankee boy, I didnt throw you under the bus yet!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Bay Pirate (12/5/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *John B. (12/5/2008)*i didn't mean to be offensive jeff but damn, i've seen you give people hell for catching a tarpon and you swearing up and down it's a ladyfish... come on now, that's like the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but you sir are a pansy :moon


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I only dish it out to those I think can take it.



Are you saying you can't? 



Change your last name to McLeod, sissy.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

All of your mothers are fat.

See what happens.........you push, and you push, and you push.................are you happy now?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

If I had a rum drink in front of me, I probably would have just spit it on my keyboard!!

What were we talking about??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (12/5/2008)*All of your mothers are fat.
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens.........you push, and you push, and you push.................are you happy now?




That's classic. Just classic.























































Sissy.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (12/5/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt thats just not right in so many ways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm very happy. 

You buyin' beers tonight Matt? That is if I can get my fat mother to watch the kids...or man up enough to ask for a kitchen pass...not easy for us pansies. Maybe I'll just sneak out and not say anything.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

?????...That was a weird post... Can anyone get involved in the So called Charitable event?..... Or is this onlyfor the cool kids? 

By the way Chris, I checked those areas and they are producing fair at best!!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (12/5/2008)*i didn't mean to be offensive jeff but damn, i've seen you give people hell for catching a tarpon and you swearing up and down it's a ladyfish... come on now, oke


<P align=center>*Well it was a lady fish dam'it!*<P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>*On the other subject, I guess I've gotten weary of the attacks on Rivers, *<P align=center>*I'll try and be nicer , maybe it could be a 2-way street!!*<P align=center>*<U>My closing comments!</U>*<P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (12/5/2008)*All of your mothers are fat.
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens.........you push, and you push, and you push.................are you happy now?




Hi - this is Wharf Rat's mom. He went to go take a poopy and wash up for dinner and I noticed this post. I am not fat, I am big boned. You sir, are an asshat.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Hall, I've never seen your mother...............but I bet she's HOT!!

Anybody can fish, and if there was any cool kids involved in this thread so far, they can fish too.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Hall if she is hot keep her away from Chris he likes cougars!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool!!!!Count me in then.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*I'm gonna give out a $100 bill tonight at 1am in Jay in front of the Town Hall, to everyone I offended.....*<P align=center>







<P align=center>*whoops, I only have $1500*<P align=center>*have to wait till next week!*


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Brad K (12/5/2008)*Cool!!!!Count me in then.


Well, I guess I need to know my place, this is uncle wes' parade so I will wait and see what he thinks about all of this.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

DAMN...foiled again, I knew it was a cool kid party.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I tell you what, if they don't let you fish than I won't fish.

what you don't know is I'm always on the bottom of the list!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Speaking of cougars.

This lady has 12 grandkids.

http://pnj.com/article/20081205/NEWS01/81205007

that one's for you Chris.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

It would only be fair if they let who ever pays the money to fish like every other tournament! I agree with Matt if they don't let Brad fish I as well would leave my boat on the trailer! I wouldn't see Capt Wes doing that though with this whole thing being for charity and all. That is if he's cool with the $300.00 a team thing or if he just wants to keep it a 2 team pissing contest. Matt it would be artifical only right!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I vote that everyone interested be allowed to compete -- we all know who's winning anyway.

This will be an FLW/Cup/IFA style event. Artificials, live release, etc with a few extra stipulations, bonuses and whatnot -- all to come after I watch Wall-e with the toddler and get her to bed.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (12/5/2008)*I tell you what, if they don't let you fish than I won't fish.
> 
> what you don't know is I'm always on the bottom of the list!


Thanks Matt, no need for all that...I'm just trying to GET on the list...


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

well...well...well!

everybody is cool and everybody can play!!!

I talked with Joe Z last night...wanted to know if he could afford $20 of the $5000 needed to be paid out...and the two of us will meet the first of this coming week and put together rules...time...location...and yes we want everybody to pay i mean play.

but the marque is...joe z help me here did i spell it right...is Capt Eric "sissy red pants" Holstman/Joe "the wild turkey" Z against Capt Chris "i only date cougars" Phillips/Capt Dusty "i need a charter" Powers.

I want to make sure we have atleast $5000 for a charity or charites. We also want to create some type of raffel that those who do not want to fish can bet on a winner and win some cash or prizes with half going to the charity pot.

the tournament will be known as I KNOW MORE ABOUT RED FISHING IN PENSACOLA THAN ANYBODY ELSE DOES

Joe Z i do think that was stomach hurting funny about you the zipper and what little hair you have on your face. You see i had to sleep in a motel room with Joe Z a couple of years ago...:moon

please do not stop having fun here...i started this to deflect from the other threads. if you are here to fight somebody...well i will just have to sick DOWNTIME2 on you! Actually just go away!

this is a fun thread and the day of fishing is going to be one to talk about for years to come!

Matt i like the uncle wes thing i have always felt close to you even when you smelled like a farmer!!!!!!

tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

So will this be a traveling trophy, that changes hands every so often, or a one time deal??


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck we can make it a annual charity redfish challenge. We just need a prize for the winner to display all year untill the next event. Lets see>>>>>>>>>How about a pair of RED CAPRIS? J/K really kind of like some big rival college football games> Maybe a bronzed reel trophy with the winners name engraved every year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (12/5/2008)*well...well...well!
> 
> but the marque is...joe z help me here did i spell it right...is Capt Eric "sissy red pants" Holstman/Joe "the wild turkey" Z against Capt Chris "i only date cougars" Phillips/Capt Dusty "i need a charter" Powers.
> 
> !


that was great!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's my two cents..... Buck Hall is gay. Oh and me and jeremy are in if this happens


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in...now if only I could find a fishing partner that had fished more than twice this year and doesn't like to crap on bridges. Hmmm...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I am guessing The Infamous Tony Blanton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just get him a box of wet wipes! He'll be ok.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (12/5/2008)*I'm in...now if only I could find a fishing partner that had fished more than twice this year and doesn't like to crap on bridges. Hmmm...


i'll fish with you Hall. oke


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey sumbeech, it doesnt have to be a bridge, I'll shit in shallow water too!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *John B. (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (12/5/2008)*I'm in...now if only I could find a fishing partner that had fished more than twice this year and doesn't like to crap on bridges. Hmmm...
> ...




I might learn a thing or two...I got no beef with you. I was just trying to bring things down a notch.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (12/5/2008)*Hey sumbeech, it doesnt have to be a bridge, I'll shit in shallow water too!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (12/5/2008)*
> ...


i really didn't mean for that comment to be offensive, hell, i'll fish with jeff if he wants!

let's all go to 3-mile and catch white trout, Capt. Wes will win.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Now a lot of yall know I aint no inshore cupcake fisherman but I'll put up 150 "G's" that says my team will put yall to shame. Come on,whos got the balls and the bread! Thats right,I'm Bonita Dan and I AM THE APOCALYPSE! :shedevil


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I would entertain the thought of running the camera boat. Im sure there would a hefty amount of $$$ to donate from the sale of the Blooper video. Between the the flashy outfits, anglers going overboard to take a crap, pink sunglasses and fake mustaches the video is destin to be a hit! Let me know fellas!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*I talked to the Rivers tonight and we have agreed to ignore the negative BS, and if the fees are reasonable, we are delighted to enter this forray, but only if we are restricted to fishing local waters.*

*John has agreed to cut off the thumb on his right handthe night before the event ,and I will tie my left hand to my fake metal hip, and in additon, I will wearblind folds whenI cast so thatI cannot be accused of seeingany tails in the mist!*<P align=center>*We want to be fair to everyone!*<P align=center>*Game on!*<P align=center>


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are too much for me, but I just wanted to make it clear that I date women of all ages, not just cougars! Can we please avoid the false aqusations about the age of my ladies??? I have a young cutie with me now... :letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (12/6/2008)*You guys are too much for me, but I just wanted to make it clear that I date women of all ages, not just cougars! Can we please avoid the false aqusations about the age of my ladies??? I have a young cutie with me now... :letsdrink






I'm calling B.S. on that.

It's almost 3 a.m., you allegedly have some hottie and you're on the pff?



Take one of the old guys' pills (I'm sure Jeff and Wes have some) and you'll be right back at it Chrissy -- they say it happens to every guy. Just happened to you a little early.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Me and TMASS will enter 

team hullslap baby!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Phillips (12/6/2008)*You guys are too much for me, but I just wanted to make it clear that I date women of all ages, not just cougars! Can we please avoid the false aqusations about the age of my ladies??? I have a young cutie with me now... :letsdrink
> ...


i have yet to see chris phillips with a girl his own age or even close...always going after them older women!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Or those "I swear she said she was 18" ones.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe, you don't know what your talking about! I had just got home from the race track at 3 A.M. and had to get on here and make sure you baboons have been behaving...


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Charity Idea*....

How about Oyster Reefs or something redfish related since this is a redfish tournament!

Ijust got back form Southern Seafood in Miltonand picked up some East bay Oysters, the 1st one was awesome, I am guessing Pascoe Gibson harvested them!

We have a Santa Rosa County Oyster Reef project coming up momentarily, *MAYBE* I can get the MAC behind this to ask for support from the County for assistance in some way to establish a fund for Oyster reef enhancementor *redfish fishery enhancement*.

*Maybe* we could buy hatchery fish from the Port Manatee hatchery and truck them up here?

*Maybe* I can getSRC County to match funds created by this event.

*Maybe* someone could get Escambia to match the funds as well. That would triple the take!

It would be awesome if we could actually buy hatchery fish and and have our areareceive abenefit that right now, onlyTampa Bay is receiving!

*Whatcha think?*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (12/6/2008)*You guys are too much for me, but I just wanted to make it clear that I date women of all ages, not just cougars! Can we please avoid the false aqusations about the age of my ladies??? I have a young cutie with me now... :letsdrink




Were you babysitting for someone?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (12/6/2008)**Charity Idea*....
> 
> How about Oyster Reefs or something redfish related since this is a redfish tournament!
> 
> ...




Those are all GREAT ideas BP........What can I do to help you?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the way this is headed, let this thing support the inshore fishery!!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*Chad and I are In!!!! Where do I send the $$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That must have been a good day of prefishing today there George.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Joe- It was perfect, we didnt get a bite!! I've learned over the past couple of years you eliminate more water than you add!!!:banghead


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Joe, I know its 4 A.M or whatever, you don't have to comment on it!!! I just got home from the race track and my young one is with me again! FYI, your my competition, I'm not telling you the truth, so you have no idea what George and I caught today...


----------

